# 2012 Eos Roof Glitch



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchased a 2012 Eos a week ago. On the third day, the roof malfunctioned. The service manager admits they have no clue what is wrong. He says something may be "different" on the 2012 model. They are bringing in an engineer to look at it, but in the mean time I am freaking out. 
Did I make a big mistake purchasing this car?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure all of us here sympathize with your feelings, especially after such a big purchase. However, with the minimal detail in your post, it's difficult to ascertain if it's a serious problem or not. Error messages? How did it stop and where? I've had the pump fail on the top and the headliner rope snap, but overall, the top has been relatively reliable.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

The service manager seems very competent. That's why it scares me that they are having difficulty diagnosi9ng the problem. I just wondered if anyone with a 2012 had a similar problem. The service manager believes that it is related to the new model. Hopefully the engineer that VW is sending to the dealer will figure it out.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

mahgirl said:


> The service manager seems very competent. That's why it scares me that they are having difficulty diagnosi9ng the problem. I just wondered if anyone with a 2012 had a similar problem. The service manager believes that it is related to the new model. Hopefully the engineer that VW is sending to the dealer will figure it out.


 I've had my 2012 Eos for about a month and have used the drop-top daily with absolutely no issues. In fact, the only build- or quality-related complaint I have is that a speaker in the passenger's door has a small rattle with heavy bass playing. Otherwise, the car has been perfect.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

You didn't make a mistake at all, these are AMAZING vehicles! Just remember, new cars do have issues (that's what warranties are for). In my experience, VW has great warranties and takes care of things for their clients. I love my EOS and would only ever consider replacing it with another EOS! I have owned BMW convertibles my whole life, no more......the EOS is perfect!


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought a new music CD once that had nothing written on it. (i.e. no music) Sometimes, things do go wrong in production. Its true for 100% of all new cars. We are dealing with products made by humans who aren't perfect. just sayin..... 

The warranty will fix the issue and may benefit you long after you've owned it. I would guess that if something were to happen with the roof after the warranty expires, you could use this as proof that its happened before and get a free repair. Hopefully, the problem doesn't return. 

I too have dropped the top countless times since owning it. Only the bug screen...err I mean the noise reducer has given me any problems. Likes to snag on the driver side till I give it a little extra help going up.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

My Eos top is still not working. They brought in an engineer and he can't find the problem. I've made contact with the Lemon Law office. The first thing the lawyer said was "Oh, are they still having probloems with those tops? I thought they would have fixed the problem by now." Not good. What a nightmare.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mahgirl said:


> My Eos top is still not working. They brought in an engineer and he can't find the problem. I've made contact with the Lemon Law office. The first thing the lawyer said was "Oh, are they still having probloems with those tops? I thought they would have fixed the problem by now." Not good. What a nightmare.


 Thoiusands of these cars have been produced throughout the world without a single problem with the roofs. 

Don't worry, your car is not in the majority. VW will either fix it or you will get anothre new one to repalce it. 

These cars are wonderful, as you will find out soon. Be patient. It will pay off.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

The VW service manager has been calling me every day for an update and I've also been getting daily calls from the regional manager, so I am trying not to panic. I am glad to hear that in general the tops are reliable.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

My top typically goes up and down 4-8 times per day. It has never had the slightest issue and it is three years old now. 

My town was hit by the tsunami and now is under attack from hellish storms. In fact, my town has been evacuated three times in a week and a half. My EOS lives outdoors (no garage) and through all of this insanity, it hasn't leaked one single drop (nor has it ever). 

As said several times earlier, these are fantastic cars and ALL new cars can have issues. That is precisely why all companies offer warranties. It has nothing to do with the EOS being a bad car!


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

mahgirl said:


> The VW service manager has been calling me every day for an update and I've also been getting daily calls from the regional manager, so I am trying not to panic. I am glad to hear that in general the tops are reliable.


 you still haven't told us what the problem with the top is. PLEASE.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

My ex has had hers for a few years now, no roof issue at all


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Hybridowner said:


> you still haven't told us what the problem with the top is. PLEASE.


 Yeah, thats true! No one knows what the heck is even going on.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

OP..... 

What is the problem exactly? "Problem" is a very broad term. Does it not open? Does it stop half way? Does it produce little wabbits? Does it make shake, rattle and roll??? 

The Eos is near flawless. I enjoy mine EVERY DAY! :thumbup: 

_________________________________________________________ 

2.0T 6-MT Blue Tooth/SatNav/DVD Sunroof HardTop Convertible 20%Tint 
(Simply the best of everything)


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Hybridowner said:


> you still haven't told us what the problem with the top is. PLEASE.


 Me thinks there is no problem. There probably isn't even an Eos in the OPs driveway.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny, I had wondered the same thing........


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed. I've owned TWO EOS's with only the cable stretching (fixed by dealer in 15 mins). 

BTW: the whole roof can be removed/replaced if necessary. Don't have the link handy, but the roof is assembled in a different plant from the body (if I'm remembering correctly).


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

You are right. There isn't an Eos on the driveway. It's still at the dealer. I had the car for three days. I put the roof up and down several times. I had it down and when I tried to put it up, it stuck halfway. I don't know how to give you any more details than that. The VW dealer has had the car since then. They've had VW engineers look at it. The problem is intermittent. Sometimes the roof works fine, and then it gets stuck halfway up. I was told that two people were coming today from corporate to take a look at it -- one is a quality control manager. Why on earth would I make something like this up?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like the Flap Deployment issue. When the roof stops have both of the Flaps that cover the space where roof arms are stowed opened correctly..


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

If it is something as simple as this, why have so many "experts" looked at it and not found the problem? I suspect it is related to electronics. I don't expect anyone in this forum to solve the problem. I started the thread to see if anyone else had the same problem.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Many of us are willing to help. You just choose to keep everyone in the dark with your multiple posts. Glad your car is being checked and it will be fixed. Hopefully, they provided you with a loaner car.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are pictures showing one possilbe cause of the symptoms you are describing. If you have the time why don't you take some similar pictures of your car when the problem occurs (even if it means an extra trip to the dealer) and maybe someone will say 'ah' I've seen this...

Roof Opening Paused









Flap not deployed









Flap caught on C-Pillar lining


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the information mark_d_drake. I will let the VW dealer know that this is a possibility for the roof getting stuck mid-way. I don't have photos to share yet since the VW Eos is still at the dealer awaiting examinaton by VW Corporate quality assurance personnel.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

A solution is in sight, local VW dealer just called to say that VW factory representative came in and reprogrammed my VW Eos Lux roof's software and the roof appears to now be working without hanging up mid-way. The local service manager said that the VW factory representatives have access to technology not available at the dealer level. The local service manger is holding the car one more day to exercise the roof to be sure that its opens and closes without a glitch. Only time will tell. Otherwise, I really like the Eos.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mahgirl said:


> A solution is in sight, local VW dealer just called to say that VW factory representative came in and reprogrammed my VW Eos Lux roof's software and the roof appears to now be working without hanging up mid-way. The local service manager said that the VW factory representatives have access to technology not available at the dealer level. The local service manger is holding the car one more day to exercise the roof to be sure that its opens and closes without a glitch. Only time will tell. Otherwise, I really like the Eos.


keep a stiff upper lip. Your problem will eventually be solved or you will get another brand new Eos. Either way, you will be a happy camper.

Also, don't worry about one or 2 cynics on this site. Most of us believe you are sincere, including me.

Again, I say to you, the Eos is a real fun machine that you will soon be enjoying to its fullest.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

I finally have my Eos back from the shop! I'm going type in the official diagnosis in case anyone else has a similar problem:
"Found harness not seated correctly. Re-routed and secured. Inspected LR sensor, also slightly misrouted. "
As I understand it, there was some wiring that was misrouted and was interfering with a sensor. I was told that the dealer didn't have the computer technology to find the problem. It was diagnosed by a VW engineer from the factory. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

It is unfortunate it took them this long to finally evaluate and repair the problem, but very good news that it is repaired and appears to have been relatively minor in nature.

It is not surprising they had to bring in a factory trained technician, the roof is a pretty complex piece of machinery.

Kevin


----------



## Hayman002 (Oct 7, 2010)

glad to hear problem sorted....now...sit back, enjoy the ride...am sure you will love the car....


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

mahgirl said:


> I finally have my Eos back from the shop! I'm going type in the official diagnosis in case anyone else has a similar problem:
> "Found harness not seated correctly. Re-routed and secured. Inspected LR sensor, also slightly misrouted. "
> As I understand it, there was some wiring that was misrouted and was interfering with a sensor. I was told that the dealer didn't have the computer technology to find the problem. It was diagnosed by a VW engineer from the factory. Thank you all for your support.


That diagnosis troubles me in a number of ways. First is the competency of the people who attempted to diagnose the problem (i.e., # of people who correctly diagnosed the problem / # of people attempting to diagnose the problem) is 1/x - not good. But more troubling is if the sensors were not functioning correctly, they should have thrown some codes which would easily be detected by a VCDS cable. If the sensors did not throw a code, why not. 

My own theory - codes were thrown and all but one technician failed to interpret them correctly or even look for them.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Appears that my 2012 EOS Lux roof top glitch problem has been resolved by VW North America Quality Technical Manager (QTM). A sporadic fault for the L "A" pillar sensor was determined. Found harness not seated correctly and it was reroute and secured. Inspected L/R sensor harness and it was also slightly misrouted. All wiring was then routed correctly and tested over and over again. I do appreciate my VW local dealer, VW regional and VW North America for working through this issue. All you skeptics should be ashamed of thinking that I made up this issue. I do thank those who believed in me. I thought that the purpose of this forum was to share praise for the VW Eos and to point out things that can go wrong and how to resolve them. I look forward to enjoying the VW Eos experience.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

mahgirl said:


> Appears that my 2012 EOS Lux roof top glitch problem has been resolved by VW North America Quality Technical Manager (QTM). A sporadic fault for the L "A" pillar sensor was determined. Found harness not seated correctly and it was reroute and secured. Inspected L/R sensor harness and it was also slightly misrouted. All wiring was then routed correctly and tested over and over again. I do appreciate my VW local dealer, VW regional and VW North America for working through this issue. All you skeptics should be ashamed of thinking that I made up this issue. I do thank those who believed in me. I thought that the purpose of this forum was to share praise for the VW Eos and to point out things that can go wrong and how to resolve them. I look forward to enjoying the VW Eos experience.


I've been watching this thread with great interest. I just traded my 2007 Eos Sport 6MT for the 2012 Exec last week and have been waiting (anxiously) for the weather to be good enough to drop the top. (Finally, looks like this weekend is going to work out!) Never had a problem with my 2007 and fully expect the 2012 to be great. Never doubted you had the problem and am very glad it was resolved. My experience with VW has been that they'll "make it right". Sometimes, it just takes longer than any of us like to see. Enjoy the new machine!


----------



## stevengray (Oct 3, 2008)

*Problem*

If it was my car and it had a problem like that in the first 3 weeks
the dealer would have replaced it with another car right off his lot or i would have killed someone
you should have insisted on replacement, why let these goofs play around
glad you had the time to let them do that with you

i hope you dont have issues again in with it, in the future
there is no excuse on a car of that price for such an issue

as far as the lemon law guy, i think he was just trying to get you stirred up


----------



## Eosowner (Apr 17, 2011)

*Eos roof glitch*

My 2007 Eos top does this exactly, but only when opening. It closes fine. I've had it to the dealer but they found it working fine. 
I'm no engineer but I had already discovered by watching carefully that the cords seem to be perhaps a little too long. And since the top worked perfectly for the first year, I figured that they may have simply stretched. 
I can operate the top by reaching to the flaps and clearing them each time but this is not very elegant.
Is there an established fix for this?
Thanks, I'd like to be able to direct my service team to the instructions


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

After a 1700 mile road trip to Georgia (I am from Delaware) I can report that I have had no further problems with the roof. I wouldn't be suprised if other 2012s have the same problem, but now at least they know where to look. My dealer told me that everyone at VW from corporate on down was aware of the problem. It's an easy fix if you know where to look.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

mahgirl said:


> After a 1700 mile road trip to Georgia (I am from Delaware) I can report that I have had no further problems with the roof. I wouldn't be suprised if other 2012s have the same problem, but now at least they know where to look. My dealer told me that everyone at VW from corporate on down was aware of the problem. It's an easy fix if you know where to look.


Congrats! FWIW, my 2012 Eos Lux has been 100% trouble-free since the day I picked it up.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

mahgirl - glad everything is fixed! Now for the really important stuff . . .We want pictures of your 2012!


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

When I had a '07 the dealer installed a "revised/updated" set of cords and the flaps then worked perfectly for the next three months I owned the car. These cords are the weak spot in the otherwise fine top. When they stretch,you have a problem.


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

*More roof problems*

The original problem of this thread was finally fixed after three weeks in the shop (bad wiring) and the roof worked OK for a while. Now it's back in the shop because it refused to go down. They are saying it's a leaky cylinder and a bad cable. WV corporate has refused to tell me why a new car is having such serious problems with the roof. Even if they manage to fix it, I don't trust the roof. I'm afraid to put it down because I am afraid it will get stuck. I will soon meet the criteria to sue under my state's lemon law. I told someone at corporate that I wanted a new car. No one has called me back. I can't believe they are just going to sit them and let me sue under the Lemon Law. Sorry -- just venting.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

When I first set my sights on the EOS (back in 2007), I shied away because of the complexity of the top. I feared it would be rattled with mechanical issues. Then I read all of the leak horror stories. At least the leak issues are often owner ignorance of proper maintenance. I finally pulled the trigger and bought one anyway. For the first couple of weeks I hardly put the top down, it still made me nervous. Finally my son and spouse asked why the hell I bought it if I wasn't going to use it (also reminding me it was under full warranty for a long time to come). I finally started using it! The car is now five years old (2008) with around 48,000 miles on it. I'd say on average, the top goes down twice every-single day (and up twice a day). The top hasn't had one issue and it hasn't leaked a drop in it's life. I have been thrilled to death with it's reliability. 

I feel terrible for convertible owners who have roof issues. Most dealerships are blind when it comes to convertible tops and they can be quite tricky. One of my other cars is infamous for having issues with its power top, I'd say 90% of them at this point have (or have had) issues. I feel just awful for the folks on that forum too. Roof issues are the worst, passing good thoughts your way that everything gets resolved and the smile returns to your face while driving. :laugh:


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

I am back on this thread because I am having another serious issue with my top. This time they are saying it's a leaky cylinder and a bad cable. It's been in the shop for four days so far. I have talked to a Lemon Law lawyer and I am close to meeting the requirements for sue under my state's lemon laws. I can't believe that VW would let it come to that. It will be very bad publicity. I've called a corporate number and asked for a new car, buy I haven't had a call-back. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Mahgirl,

Sorry to hear about the problems you have been experiencing. I have a few suggestions:

1. Corporations act like...corporations. They know that you don't yet meet your state's lemon law criteria and they are betting they can fix this problem before you qualify. I suggest that you wait until you do qualify and then send them a "last chance" letter, copy to the dealer, VWoA and VW in Germany stating that you will commence lemon law remedies if you don't hear from them in five days, then do it.

2. While I can see why you would want to run as far from VW as you can, your issues really do seem to be very unusual. If you get an offer from VW for a new EOS the most likely outcome is you will have a car you will enjoy for a long time.

3. These forums are really great, I've gotten great advice on this and other forums. Advice like this can save you time, money and aggravation. Sometimes people will spoof a forum just to cause trouble. Next time try to be specific with your concerns, e.g. when, where, how long, etc. People really want to help you and the more specific your concerns are the more likely you will get a helpful answer.

End of sermon!


----------



## mahgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. We left the Eos in the shop while we were on vacation for 10 days. It was fixed when we came back. They replaced a leaky hydrolic cylinder and a cable. All the problems I have had are related to quality control. I'm glad to hear that everyone else has wonderful, trouble-free roofs but I don't and VW has been unwilling to address the issue other than keeping the car in the shop for weeks on end.


----------



## zchristian1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*That's horribly depressing*

I, too, had a problem with my new 2012 Eos. I was frustrated and upset. VW game me a loaner Jetta and resolved the water leak. They claim it wasn't the roof, but a drainage tube. They replaced the wet carpets and tubes/seals.

We've had a couple of warm days here in NJ and I've put the top down. The flap that goes from horizontal to perpendicular to the ground adjacent to the rear passenger sometimes now won't go all the way down after the top opens. I'm wondering if it could be a computer issue. I'm going to wait for my 10k maintenance to bring it up and see what they say.

I'm thinking, at this point, that the extended warranty will be worth it. I'm told that we can purchase it at any point while we're still paying off the car.

I hope you get your car back and your issues resolved soon. When all is working, the ride is truly excellent. 

Good luck!


----------



## Novwforme (Jul 22, 2012)

*Didn't even get off the lot*

Looked and drove the EOS 4 months back with my daughter and went back Saturday. The local dealer had the car and she was ready to make the deal. With contract in hand and smiles on our face and a clean car, jumped in tried to drop the top and nothing cycled properly. Sales guy says we messed up the window programming by not operating the windows properly. Come on, what rock did he thing we just crawled out under. After an hour of jacking around and restarting the car 50 times, we voided the contract. Never got it off the lot. The kicker is the sales guy and manager thought it was perfectly acceptable to buy a broken vehicle, they'll fix it. Thankfully, this opened my daughters eyes on the complexity of the system and the lack of a back up method to secure the top if it craters in an inconvenient time. 

Yes, a first post terrible story. However, it does point to their QC maybe not being great as was pointed out in the OP's original post. The 04 Beetle that we purchased from the same dealer also had electrical issues with the amplifier staying on and draining the battery. More than a month to resolve that issue. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice shame on me. Sorry, it won't happen twice.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

...on the other hand, I've had my 2010 EOS for 2.5 years and have had absolutely 0 issues with the top or any other part of the car.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Shyster used dealers - to be avoided!*

Ditto for mine in 5.5 years on the top. (Knock wood) I did have an electrical issue (Bad front turn signal assembly, wiring harness, whatever) That took several visits and more than the cost of the 6 year extended warranty to fix... 

Defintely get the VW Platinum warranty. I would advise going CPO. You may pay a bit more, but your ownership experience should be much better. Often, lemons are what end up on non-VW dealer lots.


----------



## kratedisease (Aug 15, 2010)

*Yes you made a mistake buying your EOS, just like I did.*



mahgirl said:


> I purchased a 2012 Eos a week ago. On the third day, the roof malfunctioned. The service manager admits they have no clue what is wrong. He says something may be "different" on the 2012 model. They are bringing in an engineer to look at it, but in the mean time I am freaking out.
> Did I make a big mistake purchasing this car?


 YES these cars are lemons. What JUNK the EOS is.... I have a 2007 and the service writer admitted that the roof is a HUGE issue for these bombs and admitted that VW issued a memo that water leaking ( aside from the roof malfunctioning) is expected and normal !!. My car had major work done on the roof with only 3000 miles. It has been in the shop for half of its ownership. ^The ONLY reason that I have kept the car is because I only have 9000 miles since 2007 and do not want to take a huge depreciation loss and since I bought the entended VW warranty I am not paying that much except in wasted time. MY EOS is in repair so often that I am now close friends with the courtesy van driver that takes me home when I drop off my car. 

Do yourself a favor, either get an extended warranty OR sell the car !! 

WHen the service writer tells me that VW sent a memo to dealers that some water leakage is normal, and when the service writer confides to me that many times they just CAN NOT fix these roofs....I know I was scammed by VW 

You could not PAY me to buy this car again !! 

All the other owners that live by me also tell me that the roof is a problem for them also.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mahgirl said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. We left the Eos in the shop while we were on vacation for 10 days. It was fixed when we came back. They replaced a leaky hydrolic cylinder and a cable. All the problems I have had are related to quality control. I'm glad to hear that everyone else has wonderful, trouble-free roofs but I don't and VW has been unwilling to address the issue other than keeping the car in the shop for weeks on end.


 Sorry to hear of your troubles. Never a good situation. Emotions aside because I'd be totall ticked if this happend to me. You bought a relatively low production vehicle with a complicated roof mechanism. They're sometimes hard to diagnose/repair and parts can sometimes take a while as stock is maintained with the roof manufacturer vs VW itself. Did you get a free loaner car for the time your car was in the shop? You should have. Was it in the shop for 10 days because it took 10 days to fix or because you were on vacation for 10 days? Has the replacement of the leaky hydraulic cylinder & cable properly fixed the issue? If it is fixed, then how can you say that VW is unwilling to address the issue? Their obligation is to fix a car with a manufacturer defect under warranty, and it sounds like they did. They're not obligated to give you a new car unless it meets Lemon Law standards otherwise everyone with any issue would demand a new car. If you meet those standards, then by all means, press the issue.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonB6 said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles. Never a good situation. Emotions aside because I'd be totall ticked if this happend to me. You bought a relatively low production vehicle with a complicated roof mechanism. They're sometimes hard to diagnose/repair and parts can sometimes take a while as stock is maintained with the roof manufacturer vs VW itself. Did you get a free loaner car for the time your car was in the shop? You should have. Was it in the shop for 10 days because it took 10 days to fix or because you were on vacation for 10 days? Has the replacement of the leaky hydraulic cylinder & cable properly fixed the issue? If it is fixed, then how can you say that VW is unwilling to address the issue? Their obligation is to fix a car with a manufacturer defect under warranty, and it sounds like they did. They're not obligated to give you a new car unless it meets Lemon Law standards otherwise everyone with any issue would demand a new car. If you meet those standards, then by all means, press the issue.


 I agree with you whole heartedly. 

Why is she still bitchin about a problem that has been solved? 

I had a brand new 2004 Cobra that had to have an entire new drive train installed, with the exception of the engine. The car was tied up for 2 weeks. Ford made it good and I was happy. No problemo. 

Go figure. 

When Jesus, himself, starts building cars, they will be perfect, but in the mean time.................


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

kratedisease said:


> YES these cars are lemons. What JUNK the EOS is.... I have a 2007 and the service writer admitted that the roof is a HUGE issue for these bombs and admitted that VW issued a memo that water leaking ( aside from the roof malfunctioning) is expected and normal !!. My car had major work done on the roof with only 3000 miles. It has been in the shop for half of its ownership. ^The ONLY reason that I have kept the car is because I only have 9000 miles since 2007 and do not want to take a huge depreciation loss and since I bought the entended VW warranty I am not paying that much except in wasted time. MY EOS is in repair so often that I am now close friends with the courtesy van driver that takes me home when I drop off my car.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, either get an extended warranty OR sell the car !!
> 
> ...


 You were either too lazy to research your vehicle prior to purchase, or after purchasing, you were too lazy to learn your options. 

By the way, how many owners of the Eos verts live near you? Perhaps we should contact them regarding the rest of my post. 

VW designed new seals starting with the 09 models. All Eos models made prior to that year and still under warranty could have the new seals installed. 

If the car was no longer under warranty, newly designed seals would be installed for a fair price. If you have been driving with a leaking car, it is your choice, not the fault of VW. 

There is one other possibility, however. You are an imposter!! I tend to believe the latter because no human would be like cow and face a blizzard in the pasture as they slowly freeze to death. 

Would they???? 

Oh, one other thing. Tell me about your Krytox experience?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think kratedisease is a troll at all based on his other posts. 

The VW memo (TSB) he cites is one that acknowledges that a small dribble of water inside the car from where the roof meets the windows can occur and is considered "normal" vs a torrent of water from a bad seal.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonB6 said:


> I don't think kratedisease is a troll at all based on his other posts.
> 
> The VW memo (TSB) he cites is one that acknowledges that a small dribble of water inside the car from where the roof meets the windows can occur and is considered "normal" vs a torrent of water from a bad seal.


 Based on his rant, it sounds as though he IS getting a torrent of water in his vehicle. 

If it is only a dribble, as you say it should be, based on the TSB, it seems like a bit of Krytox should take care of the problem. However, like I said, VW does have new seals available. 

Did he have the car when it was new, slightly used, still under warranty? 

All I am saying is that VW has a solution if the water problem is serious. If it is not serious, then he really has no problem.:banghead: 

Apparently he is not a great problem solver, IMHO.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DavidPaul said:


> Based on his rant, it sounds as though he IS getting a torrent of water in his vehicle.


One man's torrent is another man's dribble. :laugh:


----------

